# Beretta PX4 Storm Compact Questions



## exiledassassinz (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey guys I am buying a Used PX4 and would like to know any ideas on what to do maintenance wise since I have no idea of Usage... I.E Springs and What not! Anything Helps!!!


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

It probably won't need anything for the foreseeable future.
BUT, be aware. 
You have NO FACTORY SUPPORT from Beretta buying it used and only one -to- three years (depending) if you buy new.

Sam


----------



## exiledassassinz (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks!!! I've bought only one other used gun and it ran fine for now (Knock on wood) and I am ready for upcoming costs buying used anything!


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

If it’s in good shape, probly shouldn’t need much. Just clean it real good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

PX4's aren't gonna wear out any time soon. I've never heard of one worn out other than general recoil and magazine spring maintenance. It's the most hearty action on the market bar none.


----------

